# Can't eat enough food - help me get (at least) 2500kcal a day!



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

Can't eat much, not even the necessary, which is bad. Checked my diet today and I'm eating in average 1670kcal, 170g protein, 180g carbs, 30g fat, which quite honestly sucks!

Had a 10 year break and I've been training for a month now, thought I would cut some fat, but this is well below cutting diet, this is almost starving! But I just can't get more food in, feel full with small portions! Would I benefit from some weight gaining shakes or something?!? Though they're mostly carbs :confused1: If I could get to at least 2500kcal (with decent macros, otherwise it would be easy!) that would be a super bulking diet for my standards! 

My weight is pretty much the same but I noticed some fat reduction and some gains in lean mass.

Any help to get this small stomach fella is trully apreciated


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

make your own

whey .. oat and olive oil milk whole eggs blend drink plenty of good food in there


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

Before i took my diet serious, some days were looking like that! I then just decided one day to blow my stomach up and went from eating sub 2k calories to 4/5k+, body hated it and really struggled to get food down, every bite was with water to make it go down lol. After a week or so it calmed down and itsn't as bad but i've got a right carb gut lol


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

sizar said:


> make your own
> 
> whey .. oat and olive oil milk whole eggs blend drink plenty of good food in there


what measures and when to take it?


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

whatver you want mate.. i would do 75g oat 2 scoop of whey tablespoon of olive oil or couple of whole eggs that's like a meal blend it drink in 2 sec .. you have around 500 calories in good food in you .


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

fadel said:


> Before i took my diet serious, some days were looking like that! I then just decided one day to blow my stomach up and went from eating sub 2k calories to 4/5k+, body hated it and really struggled to get food down, every bite was with water to make it go down lol. After a week or so it calmed down and itsn't as bad but i've got a right carb gut lol


I've been trying, believe me, I was on sub 1500kcal a day!! Increased about 200-300kcal a day this week but it's not even close to my target!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Add double cream to shakes ... yum. I couldn't believe how calorificaly dense the stuff is


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

sizar said:


> whatver you want mate.. i would do 75g oat 2 scoop of whey tablespoon of olive oil or couple of whole eggs that's like a meal blend it drink in 2 sec .. you have around 500 calories in good food in you .


I'll have a go at that. Will it work on a shaker though? I don't have a blender, if it doesn't I'll get one :thumb: just getting desperate on how I'm living on a little girl's calorie intake :lol:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

KASHLDN said:


> I'll have a go at that. Will it work on a shaker though? I don't have a blender, if it doesn't I'll get one :thumb: just getting desperate on how I'm living on a little girl's calorie intake :lol:


Samatotype may come into affect... If i have over 3k of calories a day i put on fat... i'm quite the endomorph. But with this body type you can still put on the muscle without going overboard on the calories.

However if you're an actomorph, you really need to get a lot more chow down to start growing.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

this is silly ure really telling us your struggling to consume 2500 cals. its an easy amount todo.

5 whole eggs, 2 packs oats so simple plus banana

whey protein shake 40g protein, 50g cashew nuts

300g potato or 2 wholemeal wrap, 200g meat, fruit

whey protein shake 40g protein, 50g cashew nuts

300g sweet potato or 60 brown rice, 200g red meat/salmon/veg

pre bed - casein shake with 25g nuts or 4 whole eggs

im not guna work it out but i no thats over 2500 there probs 300.

if you cant manage that you aint never gone gain much size IMO


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

Exactly you need to eat to grow mate.,. 50g cashew has 250 calories 100g a day that's 500 calories right there .. easy food


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> Samatotype may come into affect... If i have over 3k of calories a day i put on fat... i'm quite the endomorph. But with this body type you can still put on the muscle without going overboard on the calories.
> 
> However if you're an actomorph, you really need to get a lot more chow down to start growing.


I'm a combination of Endomorph and Mesomorph I would say and gain fat quite easily but now that I'm training again I finding it so hard to eat big AND well. I'll try the cashew nuts as well (quite like them actually :thumb: ) just can't do full fat milk and cream.

Think I'm going to start blending stuff and shovell it down as a starting point, I don't know, I'm up for trying anything tbh


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

I used to think that but it's really not, you just need make yourself have a "meal" every 2 / 3 hours that's what I did, not sugary stuff that gives you an initial boost for half an hour decent meals as the guys above have said, even if it's just a omellette whack some stuff into that.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

I stuggle with appetite to match calorie demand too, but one really useful trick I've found is to prepare a small snack at night and place it on the bedside cabinet. Then to set the alarm to wake me up thirty mins or so before I have to get up, and on waking immediately eat the snack meal.

Doesn't matter what it is (whatever you find easiest to eat first thing), all you need is a few hundred calories and something in your stomach... eating something small and not filling at this time has a big appetite stimulating effect, and half an hour to an hour later you'll be ravenous and able to eat a lot more than you normally can (is what I find anyway).

I also find the appetite boost lasts for several hours beyond breakfast, so it helps quite a lot


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

You need more healthy fats in your diet and an easy way to do that is snack on nuts, and last thing at night add exvirg olive oil to your bedtime shake.

here is a little shake stack that will give you a good calorie boost>

40 gms of protein

40 ml of yogert

1 banana

3 whole eggs

40 grams oats

400ml of water

in a blender for a minute or two and that will give you a long sustained flow of energy and protein 1and a half hours before you train would be a good time for this.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I struggle to eat loads of small meals so as well as breakfast i just have 2 big meals a day (lunch and dinner) with one snack in the afternoon of 250g chicken. The rest of my intake is made up of 3-4 protein shakes a day.

I find it hard to eat regularly with my job but i grow on this diet.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

Just a though, have you thought about trying vit b-12 ?

Never tried this myself but have heard reports about it increasing appetite, maybe someone who has tried it could comment


----------



## fadel (Feb 13, 2010)

I'd assume though if he's eating so little atm his stomach will be small anyway? I used to get told to down a pint of water after a big lunch as it helps to stretch the stomach, can't say I noticed much but probably was because when it was stretched I never filled it back then lol

Just gotta keep trying to whack the food down matey, some people work there way up but I just hit my body with over double the intake a day and I still get bad stomach pains today due to the food intake but it's all working!


----------



## gujkhan (Mar 17, 2009)

3 scoops oats 1.5 scoops whey approx 650 cals goes down in under 1 minute have 2 of these a day between meal thats 1300 calories just here. 2,500 cals is nothing to eat i get that much in my afternoon.


----------



## WaxOnWaxOff (Mar 11, 2010)

Professional eaters, those guys in America who go on hot dog eating competitions stretch their stomachs. I saw this litle 9 stone Japanese guy eat something like 30 hot dogs. He prepared weeks in advance by eating tonnes of rice to make the stomach bigger. Never tried it just a thought.

I dont have a big appetite, but after every meal I have 500-700 ml of full fat milk. Do that every 3 hours with 2 weight gainer shakes and you will be on 3000cal +


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Become more active, train with weights do cardio and live a full life.

Eat when you are hungry, your body will soon learn.


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you all for the tips. I'll try having a couple of home made high calorie shakes and take it from there. Though I'm on such a low calorie intake atm I managed to put 1kg this week!


----------



## Slindog (Oct 6, 2009)

b-12 injection


----------

